# Suse 7.3 installprobs



## julakali (18. Februar 2002)

Hi leutz..
vorweg erstmal:
ich hab wenig erfahrung mit linux (sonst würd ich net fragen)
habs vor 2 jahren mal auf nem 468er gehabt, hatte nicht viel lust mich einzuarbeiten und habs dann aufgegeben.

Jetzt will ichs auf meinen athlon 900/512mb ram laufen lassen, allerdings hab ich da n problem:
Loadlin funktioniert GARNICHT, er behauptet immer er würde das image nicht finden, was aber definitiv da ist.
Installation per diskette läuft *theoretisch* aber anscheinend bin ich zu blöd 
Da ich mir linux gesaugt habe, hab ich natürlich keine CDs und wähle dann bei der installation 'festplatte'. dann fragt er, wo die daten liegen...
-
unter dos ist der kram auf d:\linux , was unter linux /dev/hda3 sein SOLLTE.
-
/dev/hda3 mountet er dann auch, meint dann aber wenn ich den pfad /linux eingebe, da würde er die daten nicht finden. (hab auch schon /linux/suse genommen, damit war er auch nich zufrieden)

Also meine frage: welches verzeichnis will der da eigentlich wissen??


----------



## julakali (19. Februar 2002)

Okay... hab jetzt von nem hilfsbereiten user (thx nochmal) erfahren das ich die installation von festplatte lieber sein lassen sollte und das man die gedownloadete version so auf cds brennen kann, dass mans direkt installieren kann (bootable cd...).
So was mir jetzt noch fehlt...
ich müsste wissen welche dateien auf welche cd müssen.. weiß das jemand hier??


----------

